# Kauai Lagoons now selling??



## Aviator621 (Mar 11, 2010)

I just recieved an email from one of the Marriott sales offices, and it was offering pre-construction sales for Marriott's Kauai Lagoons.  At first I though it might be offering the Ritz Carlton property, but it was specifically referred to as Marriott's.  It also had the same number of villas that had been previously linked to the Grand Residences project. Ad said:

_You only get one chance to pay the first price!

An incomparable location. A visionary and sensitive master plan. One-of-a-kind features and amenities. The most-respected names in the business. To purchase at the Kaua'i Lagoons Resort is to embrace a rare opportunity to be a part of something very unique. The perfect setting to spend a week, a month, or a lifetime. A legacy. Kaua'i Lagoons will be a very special place to call home.

When completed, Kauai Lagoons will have 79 villas.  At this current time, 5 will be released for sales.

5 - Two Bedroom/2 Bath Non-LockOff Villas (1,300 sq. ft.)
 Sleeping Capacity: 6P/6NP_






This was the first I had heard of the property even being close to sales, figured I would have seen it on TUG well before receiving a sales offer.  I was also surprised that they were specific on only offering 5 villas for sale; seemed kind of odd.

I may email the agent for more details, but before I do, has anyone seen this or know any more?


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 11, 2010)

Aviator621 said:


> I just recieved an email from one of the Marriott sales offices, and it was offering pre-construction sales for Marriott's Kauai Lagoons.  At first I though it might be offering the Ritz Carlton property, but it was specifically referred to as Marriott's.  It also had the same number of villas that had been previously linked to the Grand Residences project. Ad said:
> 
> _You only get one chance to pay the first price!
> 
> ...



I had forgotten all about this property.  But I thought it was whole-ownership condos only?  Can't remember.....


----------



## mas (Mar 11, 2010)

I remember hearing something that the golf course to the immediate north of the Kauai Beach Club was to be bought and/or managed by Marriott and that supposedly a Grand Residence was to be built in conjunction with the golf course.  I've not heard anything more about it.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 11, 2010)

This announcement is from June 2008.




> Overlooking the scenic coastline, The Ritz-Carlton Residences, Kauai Lagoons will offer 14 private ownership residences featuring two-, three- and four-bedroom floor plans ranging from approximately 2,519-3,452 square feet. The interior design capitalizes on the prime oceanfront location and views, with a color palette of subtle neutral colors and mahogany hardwood allowing interior spaces to flow effortlessly into the outdoors.
> 
> 
> Each residence will be complemented by an expansive lanai of roughly 701 to 2,064 square feet offering panoramic ocean and sunrise views. Prices start at $5.1 million. Reservations are now being accepted and sales will commence in August. Occupancy is scheduled for summer 2009.
> ...


----------



## doodles1 (Mar 11, 2010)

The Ritz is no longer. When we were at the Beach Club we had the option to preview "Marriotts Newest Timeshare" and to purchase at pre construction prices. There is a fair amount done but a long ways to go. It is a long way from the beach at Kalapacki  and there is very little beach access on its own and what there is is a bit of a hike down the cliff unless some kind of stairway is built. We walked as far as we could along the golf course towards the construction. Can honestly tell you I am not really sure what their vision is for this property. It will be interesting as we return over the next couple years to see how this development progresses and takes shape. I can tell you out in the middle of nowhere we found a brand new Bathroom facility with outdoor showers and a covered BBQ/Picnic pavillion. We did not take the time to see a villa as for us we felt this property was going to be way out of our price range especially after buying resale.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 11, 2010)

*Website*

Kaua'i Lagoons


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2010)

I just received the email as well.
Here is the web link.


----------



## Latravel (Mar 16, 2010)

I got this email....  The prices seem really good- cheaper than my Timberlodge.

_"The pictures and link to the new resort below tell it all.  If you ever wanted to own in Hawaii with Marriott and enjoy first come, first serve grand opening prices, now is the time to move on this.  Marriott Vacation Club Sales Executives do not have the time to contact each owner personally by phone because of the small amount of time and inventory being given to Vacation Club, with the remaining inventory allocated for Ritz Carlton Club and Grand Residence Club.  Contact me and I will fill in whatever blanks you need filled in, so you can make a “Hawaii Choice”.

Hot off the press! . . . Just released!

Exclusively for Marriott Owners only! We wanted our best clients to be the first to know.   These are sold as “FIXED WEEKS” and inventory is very limited. Only one building is being designated for Marriott Vacation Club, the remainder will be Ritz Carlton Club and Grande Residence Club. This spectacular new resort is the neighbor to Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club. Two bedroom villas start at just $40,900.  Due to the limited inventory, fixed weeks are only available on a first come basis.  *Opening in June 2010.*

LINK:  https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/sites/marriott-kauai-lagoons/overview.html

Don’t hesitate to contact me for more details and incentives! Call to see if you qualify for owner loyalty credit up to 20% savings only available until March 24, 2010!" _

I like the price (especially with the 20% discount) but I don't see myself going every year.  I like that it will be Marriott and Ritz Carlton together.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 16, 2010)

Wonder what the MF's will be. Are all the units oceanview?

Is it just me, or do the 2 pools look really small?? While they have this whole lagoon, that won't be an area to swim, so everyone is going to surround these tiny pools?? 

The units look really spacious. Not a lock-off, so being a nice HI 2 bedroom w/high MFs seems like you'll lose out in trades. (It might not matter - didn't to me in buying Waiohai)

Interesting that they are trying to fix the problems of other HI properties that have a huge Platinum season by making them fixed weeks. 

Looks like they are continuing the 20% off full price.

We'll have to go see next time we're in the vicinity


----------



## Aviator621 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just received some additional info from the sales rep.  According to him, they are offering an added incentive for founding members 2 free rounds of golf per day for each seven night ownership.  Seems like a nice little perk.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Aviator621 said:


> Just received some additional info from the sales rep.  According to him, they are offering an added incentive for founding members 2 free rounds of golf per day for each seven night ownership.  Seems like a nice little perk.




GOLF Every time you visit - for eternity?

Did you ask about the MF's?


----------



## Aviator621 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just talked to the rep today and got more details.  The rounds of golf offer applies through 2020. Maintenance fees will run about $1600, and Marriott Point exchange value is 125,000.  You can also chose 300,000 points instead of the 20% discount. Although it should be noted that the price mentioned earlier ($40,900) is the starting price and is only available for only a few of the fixed weeks (I think he said about 4 of them).

After looking over the material he sent, still have a few questions.  He said all units would be ocean view, but if you look at the Kauai Lagoons master plan, the area between the units and the ocean is mapped out as private residential.  Wonder if that has been cancelled then?


----------



## rickxylon (Mar 18, 2010)

Seems like a lot of $$$ for something not even on the beach!


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks nice but wouldn't want to fork over the $$$ or pay those big Hawaii maint fees.

It does look very high end with Fisher paykel dishwasher and wolf range in kitchen.  The lanai with the folding doors looks great.  Like the subtle Hawaii theme- not cheesy or over the top.  Overall looks similar to Crystal Shores which is also fairly high end.  Which building is MVCI on the map?

I would love to trade in there but don't want to pay for it.

tlwmkw


----------



## armstrl (Mar 19, 2010)

We toured this early in March when we were at Waiohai.  Because the units were built to sell as condos (Ritz Carlton), the units are really very nice.  One other person posted saying that the "beach" is down a cliff and they are right -- you would have to walk a long way across some open space, then down to a beach area they have created - a very small beach area.  I don't think anyone else who's been there said so, but the property is in the flight path for LIH - jets coming in very low for landing.  Given the flight schedules for LIH with planes leaving late, the noise could be a factor. 

I have a printed price list that I'd be happy to PM anyone who is interested.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting that it is now showing in the II resort directory too.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pricing update as of March 25, 2010*

Fixed weeks ................ price
1, 14, 22, 34, 46, 47 ......$56,500
2-4, 15, 21, 35-45, 50 .... $46,800
5, 13, 23, 33 ..............$62,000
6, 8-12, 24, 25, 31, 32 ....$66,400
7, 26-30, 51 ...............$67,900
16-20, 48, 49 ..............$46,800
52 .........................$75,200

These prices are for floating units.  For fixed units you can add about 12% to these prices.  There are six units currently available.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought they only had fixed weeks.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 31, 2010)

They are fixed weeks, but you can buy either a fixed or floating unit. For instance you may want the same corner unit every year. You would have to pay about 12% more for that option.


----------



## johnfornal (Apr 13, 2010)

*Kauai Lagoons Golf a mess*

I was there in December and played golf at the Kauai Lagoons course which is a combination of 18 holes from 27 or 36 of the original layout...

The Kauai Beach resort is the tall pinkish structure that dominates the grounds which reach out towards the ocean around the point that separates the lagoon in front of Dukes and the golf course and New residence areas....

The resort had a pavillion of some size in this area that they closed years ago...guess it could accomodate a big wedding maybe 500 people capacity...and the area looked neglected for many years, including the golf course...

When you land in Kauai you pass right over this area so first these new units will hear airport noise....second the golf course hides the water/sewer plant that serves the resort but its there and when you are playing you can see and smell it

So before you buy anything at this rehabbed project play the golf course or at least drive it...

My developer background tells me that they took the old Ritz units and rehabbed them before the Ritz was finished with construction...saw many boarded up windows in the past...they are about a 1/3 to 1/2 mile from the main resort walking and there are private residences in between some of the sites...

Marriott seems to be moving forward with great caution given the limits of buyers on Kauai...and while I live there about 6 weeks of the year there are some great bargins to be had at other projects.

I was surprised by the Westin at Princeville and think they over reached as well...time will tell...The Waiohai resort in Poipu is still one of the best in the Marriott system so there are positives as well....

Hope that helps.


----------



## jcjl1 (Apr 16, 2010)

I will be in Kauai in late May/Early June.  Have they begun preview tours?


----------



## topdog (Apr 17, 2010)

John, Do you mean just Waiohai or others?  What do you think would be a good price for Marriott Waiohai please?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 17, 2010)

topdog said:


> What do you think would be a good price for Marriott Waiohai please?



Island view annual:  $10,000 - $14,000; Ocean view annual: $17,000 - $21,000.

Low end of the price range for patient eBay buyers; high end of the range for advertised deals where the seller is motivated.


----------



## topdog (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

